# Tucker's Christmas Tree Destruction



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I use an X-pen around my tree to keep it pet free!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Train a really solid "leave it" this year. 

I don't know how I'd handle three dogs loose around the fully loaded Christmas tree without a good "leave it" command. 

But even as it is - the dogs are never in the room with the tree if I'm not in there as well. I can just imagine Bertie chewing up all the cords and dragging the tree down....  

Just fyi - tinsel is really bad to have in your house if you have dogs and cats, even the nondestructive ones.


----------

